# Ears up then down



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 10 week old GSD named Samson. Last night either due to getting hurt or his shots I noticed his right ear went back down. His ears popped at 8 weeks but now the one has gone back down. His leg is fine today and he is acting totally normal. Does this happen? Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wonky ears are a fact of life with GSD pups. They'll be all over the place during teething. Some pups don't go through a crazy ear stage at all while others do.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

My dogs ears would go through this while teething. Once his teething let up, the ears came back up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Information here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html

Lots of pictures of the various ear stages here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Kovinator (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't sweat it. My dog's ears were firmly up at 12 weeks. His left ear drooped at about 4 months. He just started popping out baby teeth like crazy and his ear is back up now (little over 5 months.) someone on here said 'keep em chewing' I found that to be pretty good advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kovinator said:


> Don't sweat it. My dog's ears were firmly up at 12 weeks. His left ear drooped at about 4 months. He just started popping out baby teeth like crazy and his ear is back up now (little over 5 months.) someone on here said 'keep em chewing' I found that to be pretty good advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You aint kidding about popping teeth out! Cruz is 6 months and is literally popping teeth out one after another. I think he lost like 4 or 5 teeth just in a few days span.


----------

